# Desperate For Help



## pmd (Aug 5, 2012)

I posted in the "tank and equipment" section but don't see my post listed and as it pertains more to this forum, I decided to repost. Administrator, please forgive my double posting, I didn't realize this forum existed.

Hello everyone,

On July 5th, I set up a 125 gallon system with TLC Freshwater Starter bacteria colony as well as Cycle. I self-admittedly rushed my ten caribes into the tank after only 1.5 weeks with 12 zebra tetras.

I began the tank with a Fluval FX5 and Emperor 400. As the FX5 began throwing microbubbles after 2.5 weeks, I complained and got a G6. Unaware I had to immediately set up the G6, I waited overnight. I lost all ten caribes but the tetras that cycled the tank survived.

I replaced the ten caribe three days later and added an Aquaclear 110 to the repertoire. I also got a four inch super redbelly as I have another I am cycling now in another room which I intend on moving the baby caribes into. Since I added the Marpani wood, my water has been tea colored, which I understand is from the tannins. My tank has been cloudy ever since the addition of the G6. It is a murky, cloudy brown and I am simply left baffled.

Yesterday I did my second water change and now, for the first time since cycling, I am testing at 1.0 in nitrites. My pH is 6.2 as the peat moss and wood pieces have persistently kept it in this range. All of the fish began respirating faster and this morning, it has improved, but it is still sped up.

I added stress coat, Prime, and Microbe-Lift Special Blend and increased the dosage by 50% as I am terrified of losing any of them.

I have spent hundreds trying to get this tank to be stable and clear and all my attempts have been futile. If anyone can please provide me with some advice I would appreciate it greatly. I am thinking of adding a UV sterilizer tomorrow as I am desperate to get this issue rectified. My super red will not eat and he usually eats a worm a day. The caribes, however, are eating fine.

Please help.

Thanks in advance for any info. you can give me.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Simply put, your tank is not cycled!...It's an expensive lesson to learn...you need to be patient and wait for the tank to be properly cycled before you even consider adding any piranhas...Nitrite should be 0...What are your ammonia levels?...they should be 0 also...and nitrates should around 20ppm or less...once you get your tank ready just keep up with weekly water changes (about 15 - 20 %) and everything else should take care of itself!..


----------

